# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Imagine this in your xmas stocking!

## Iron horse

:Smilie:

----------


## murph

Looks damn sweet to me Iron Horse the only thing missing is some of those shinny orange D-bols........lol.......j/k ...nice bro

----------


## Terinox

damn, i better start believing in Santa Claus!!!

 :LOL:

----------


## Iron horse

you know when they say when you die "go towards the light" ever wonder whats at the end?  :Wink:

----------


## djdjdjddjon

yah right, i wish #(*[email protected]%

----------


## eradikate

> _Originally posted by Terinox_ 
> *damn, i better start believing in Santa Claus!!!
> 
> *


PUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## G Child

So what you're telling ME is that you're getting me all that for christmas... that's really thoughtful of you bro! Don't keep me waiting too long, just send it now with a "Do not open till Christmas" sticker on it!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Iron horse

Santa will be checking his list twice fella's

he know's who's "clean"/ naughty and who's been "niiiiiice"  :Big Grin:

----------


## solid-d

Hey Iron Mike...What is the total in that pic. Are those yours? thats fucking ill. Hope you got insurance just in case, wish ya luck man. IRON MIKE KNOCK OUT LEWIS JUNE 8TH.............

----------


## nyteen27

What did u leave santa that night i doubt cookies.

----------


## murph

hey solid-d his nik is IRON HORSE not IRON MIKE,.......oh well the pis is at least.........lol.........

----------


## Iron horse

haha, sorry fella's Im not that lucky. And If I had the masteron I'd probably frame it since its like the rarest drug on earth  :Smilie: 

I left stanta some high protien pankcakes and some cheque drops . Just so he can deal with "jonny bad ass" when the kids piss him off  :Big Grin:

----------


## Iron horse

this one's for D00fy

----------


## Iron horse

one more for the D00fster!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Iron horse

for the andriol fan's, if they excist!

----------


## Iron horse

more nice pics!

----------


## Iron horse

growth hormone

----------


## Iron horse

masteron !

----------


## bodybuilderson

hey iron horse, youre just gona front load all that stuff huh? lol

----------


## Iron horse

my cycle, buy the way, I had to mortgage my house for this cycle  :Big Grin: 

Test E 2000mgs weeks 1-20
deca 800mgs weeks 1-20
eq 1000mgs weeks 1-20
winstrol 50mgs ED weeks 15-23
GH 10ui's daily weeks 1-23
Slin 10iu's daily cycled every 3 weeks
andriol 40 pills daily weeks 1-4
Masteron 100mgs EOD weeks 1-20
Primo 700mgs weeks 1-20
anadrol 200mgs weeks 1-4

this is your "be a pro in under 23 weeks cycle", or die trying  :Big Grin: 

*to the newbie's Im joking, don't get any idea's from that cycle

----------


## murph

2 funny IRON HORSE,..but that does look just like my last cycle,.....j/k........but i did find these in my EASTER basket not my stocking........the bunny delivers aswell.........

----------


## murph

and these

----------


## murph

3

----------


## Iron horse

murph are you planning a little party? invite me over, we'll make sure there no's gear left by the time the sun rises!  :Big Grin:

----------


## murph

Well actually i'm just waiting for Christmas, to see what that will bring to me,.......I'm betting Santa's up for the challenge that the Easter Bunny has put before him......(IMO.....he likes to be the bigger giver),....then we can make the party plans..............lol......

----------


## Sicilian30

Now that would be a Merry F?cking Christmas for me.. woohooo Guess I better start being good so Santa will stock my tree..

----------


## Iron horse

why'd they stop production of masteron ?

----------


## murph

coulda swore i saw some in Mexico,.....not for sure,but i do think so, hmmm...???

----------


## Iron horse

hmm, I thought they stopped production in 1996, of true masteron ??

----------


## murph

like i said im pretty sure i did see it,..but i may be mistaken or maybe its not the same as the other,.who knows,.... next time I'll have to pick it up and post a pic........anyone know about this?

----------


## Iron horse

I never get tired of those pics...

----------


## tryingtogain

i think santa clause better start using that gear in the first pic :-)

----------


## $uperman

hey iron horse....where did you get those pics at bro ?

----------


## Iron horse

I cant really post it.. its from a source webpage. Not that you'd want the source, I think he turned scammer, and his prices were always discustingly high. I'll post some more sometime.

----------


## Iron horse

Im posting more pics..

----------


## Iron horse

var

----------


## Iron horse

HCG

----------


## Iron horse

..

----------


## Iron horse

lot of sust pics out there... but meh, why not one more

----------


## Iron horse

bionabol

----------


## Matt29

Is sure gonna be happy when he scarfs all the presents now isnt he?? Instead of his heart growing 10 times the normal size, he'll have green 25 inch guns!!!

----------


## alevok

You asked for it!

----------


## alevok

one more

----------


## ruffio

Damn Im gonna have to change my boxers after looking at all those pics. The perfect eutopia, one true glimpse into the afterlife.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

...here is one for you...oh what a mass builder it'll be...LOL...XXL

----------


## seniormateus

Found this in a search for masteron and had to bump it since Xmas is around the corner. Thanks iron horse! Time for everyone to make a wish list. I'm gonna play santa claus for myself this year! Any masteron fans out there? I'm thinking about adding it into my cycle towards the end and combinding it with var and maybe primo tabs so I'm curious to hear what some of you vets have to say about this unique and rare drug.

----------


## garythe

sad

----------


## Iron horse

sweet ass pics! I'll be posting some pvl products soon

----------

